# Are These Errors Cable Or Software Related?



## dvsntt (Feb 2, 2015)

I am trying to get INPA setup to work with an E92 335XI with an N54 engine and manual transmission. I have installed version 5.06 from the INPAEXX and updated it with the latest IPO files I could obtain. I am using this cable from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007JRWH1M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Now, I started just by connecting the cable to the car, verifying the COM ports were the same in OBD.ini as they are in device manager, ran INPA and saw the ignition and battery lights come one when I started the car. However, no modules can be read.

I then tried to run the DCAN utility but am getting the errors below. This occurs with the cable connected to the car and computer, or just the computer. I have tried it in many differnt ways, and continue to get these errors:
"Error: Timeout answer"









"Error, adapter not connected!!!"









Which makes me think it may be a problem with the cable, and I should return it for another one. However, doing some research revealed issues with pins 7 and 8, which lead me to discover my OBD port on the car does not have any connections on either of those pins:









So then I was no sure if the problme is the cable or the car or perhaps even my set-up of the software (I double-checked everything, but I know it is possible I overlooked something), those of you with a greater amount of experience, what do you advise? Thanks for any information or feedback.


----------



## rolypoly920 (Dec 3, 2013)

I dont know what errors you are receiving as you dont show them. I only see the OBD connector picture. So do you try and rin the OBD setup utility after you plug the cable into the computer? Is the LED on the obd plug illuminated at that time? If it is not illuminated, it has gone to sleep and you cant communicate with it. Plug the cable into your computer and see that the LED is on, then run OBD setup, and make sure you select the right COM port and also that you Select DCAN bit speed......500 Kbps...as you have an E90 that uses that bit rate. 

Let me know how that goes...I was having some of the same issues you have....not programming when the LED is on.


----------



## dvsntt (Feb 2, 2015)

Ohm thanks I did not realize the screenshots of the errors are not appearing. I will edit the original post.

When I plug the adapter into the PC, the LED comes on. Then, when I run the DCAN.exe tool and select the 500 Kbps option, the LED goes out and the error "Error, adapter not connected!!!" occurs.
I have tries it many different ways with the same results. I am stating to think it must be the cable.


----------



## rolypoly920 (Dec 3, 2013)

Another thought also. Update the FTDI chip drivers with the latest drivers. The disk that I had received had old drivers.

http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/D2XX.htm

Also look at this web page and look at the installation instructions on the COM port settings. Make sure the latency is set to "1"

http://www.osefactory.com/tools/k+dcan/Installation_Manual.pdf

Hope that this helps some.


----------



## dvsntt (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep, I have been trying all of that as well. I updated the FTDI drivers yesterday, set the latency to 1, have tried changing the com port to other number and even tried different USB ports on the laptop. I am going to try a different computer next.


----------



## rolypoly920 (Dec 3, 2013)

Well that's about all the things that I can think of. It sounds like a bad cable now. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Directorusa (Sep 24, 2015)

dvsntt said:


> Yep, I have been trying all of that as well. I updated the FTDI drivers yesterday, set the latency to 1, have tried changing the com port to other number and even tried different USB ports on the laptop. I am going to try a different computer next.


Were you able to get this fixed? I am having the exact same problem. I assume either new computer fixed or new cable?


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

dvsntt said:


> Yep, I have been trying all of that as well. I updated the FTDI drivers yesterday, set the latency to 1, have tried changing the com port to other number and even tried different USB ports on the laptop. I am going to try a different computer next.


Hi
Having same issue. Did you manege to solve this? I also attached the error message I get running OBDSetup.exe, even as admin.


----------

